# Unexpected prostate exam



## shouldbeinbed (17 Jun 2014)

Not what I went to the GP for this morning but you know how it is when you impulse shop. 

An *interesting* experience & nothing bad to report so hopefully not one I'll be repeating anytime soon.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Jun 2014)

I assume you were wearing a loose fitting dressing gown and slipped while dusting your pelmets?


----------



## TVC (17 Jun 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Fnaar (17 Jun 2014)

No pics?


----------



## slowmotion (17 Jun 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Not what I went to the GP for this morning but you know how it is when you impulse shop.
> 
> An *interesting* experience & nothing bad to report so hopefully not one I'll be repeating anytime soon.


 I salute you. I'm gritting my teeth for making a similar appointment. It's pathetic really when you consider the examinations a female partner has been subjected to over the years. I will ring the GP on Tuesday, perhaps. Please encourage me .


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Jun 2014)




----------



## shouldbeinbed (17 Jun 2014)

Fnaar said:


> No pics?



Check out * www.theglovedfinger.com

I'm Mr June on page 5




* I hope I have just made this site up


----------



## shouldbeinbed (17 Jun 2014)

slowmotion said:


> I salute you. I'm gritting my teeth for making a similar appointment. It's pathetic really when you consider the examinations a female partner has been subjected to over the years. I will ring the GP on Tuesday, perhaps. Please encourage me .



Yeah, no stirrups involved & a more dignified invasion than the ladies get. 

Take a copy of C+ and put it on the floor for a bit of distraction for the half hour or so when one of the 7 medical students asks you to grip your ankles and relax


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Jun 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Check out * www.theglovedfinger.com
> 
> I'm Mr June on page 5
> 
> ...


I'm certainly not clicking on the link! 
Good to hear there's nothing wrong with you


----------



## TVC (17 Jun 2014)

Well done, thumbs up mate!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (17 Jun 2014)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Well done, thumbs up mate!


PMSL


----------



## slowmotion (17 Jun 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Yeah, no stirrups involved & a more dignified invasion than the ladies get.
> 
> Take a copy of C+ and put it on the floor for a bit of distraction for the half hour or so when one of the 7 medical students asks you to grip your ankles and relax


 I'm tempted to send a big "F^ck You", but actually I'm very grateful. Thank you @shouldbeinbed.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Jun 2014)

Can anyone who is familiar with my situation (no intestine), how the frig will they ever be able to check mine?? Ultra sound??


----------



## MikeG (17 Jun 2014)

I had the examination done last week. There really is nothing to it, and it's over in seconds. The lubricant felt a bit odd afterwards, so I had a quick wash. The only thing I did out of the ordinary was to see one of the other doctors in the practice, rather than my normal doctor, because our usual doctor is a family friend and cycling buddy, and, well.................you know............

My father and my uncle both had prostate cancer. An architect I work with regularly has just had his removed. It really isn't worth the risk, chaps, for what you might perceive of as as a few seconds of embarrassment. Go get it done.

PS If you ever meet a creationist, discuss the design of the prostrate with him. His god would have to be an idiot.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jun 2014)

been there and done it , still cringe


----------



## sazzaa (17 Jun 2014)

My grandad died of prostate cancer last year, in a horribly painful and long battle, he suffered for years with it and was in hospital for months at the end. If any of you are embarrassed, then get a grip.


----------



## marshmella (17 Jun 2014)

Had that done twice first docs and then hospital quite interesting experience.


----------



## Cycleops (17 Jun 2014)

The single biggest killer of men over the age of fifty. My GP didn't even want me to have the exam, when I returned to see another doctor she got me to answer a questionnaire and considered it wasn't necessary.


----------



## compo (17 Jun 2014)

My last test was done by a rather gorgeous female GP. I found it quite embarrassing even though I know full well I have nothing of interest to her. Next time I will ensure I have a male doctor though.

When I lived in Leiston my neighbour thought he was having problems. He had a PSA test and a physical exam and was reassured all was well He died 7 months later from prostate cancer.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Jun 2014)

I don't want to read or hear about such exams i'm far too squemish!! I take my little dog down the pub,there's a bloke who says that dogs can sniff out prostrate cancer,so he encourages him to sniff him down there! I hope one day little mutt fancies a chipolato for his supper!!On a side note this was in last night's local paper. http://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.uk/news/11279593.Blackburn_shoulder_pain_man_in_testicles_mix_up/


----------



## I like Skol (17 Jun 2014)

Did they find that missing saddle? (it was you that lost a Brookes a few weeks ago wasn't it?)


----------



## Markymark (17 Jun 2014)

I had one done and the doctor told me that it's quite normal to get an erection during the examination. 

I assumed he meant me, not him though....


----------



## postman (17 Jun 2014)

Nowt to it lads.Few weeks ago i had a Colonoscopy,finger, no a camera.Then last week a finger ,now on pills and sleeping better,my prostate is swollen and pressing on my bladder.So far so good.I am sleeping and only waking once a night at the moment.Hoping by three weeks to go through the night without waking up.
So lads drop 'em and don't be afraid there is nothing to fear.


----------



## Profpointy (17 Jun 2014)

Jack Dee recounted a similar tale. His advice was don't go into the doctor's wearing a suit as it's extra undignified to be bent over a table with your trousers down but still wearing a suit jacket.

He then started thinking - "how do I know this chap's really the doctor?" "for all I know, he could be the photocopier salesman" ....


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Jun 2014)

Profpointy said:


> Jack Dee recounted a similar tale. His advice was don't go into the doctor's wearing a suit as it's extra undignified to be bent over a table with your trousers down but still wearing a suit jacket.
> 
> He then started thinking - "how do I know this chap's really the doctor?" "for all I know, he could be the photocopier salesman" ....



Surely he would get you to sit on the photocopier for a picture


----------



## w00hoo_kent (17 Jun 2014)

Don't try to joke with them, in my experience they have no sense of humour. Similarly when being given endoscopy results don't suggest they splice the footage to your previous colonoscopy to create a complete drive through...


----------



## I like Skol (17 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3136022, member: 45"]The two I had weren't really uncomfortable. Mind you, I had a ruptured appendix to distract me at the time.[/QUOTE]
Are we talking about Brookes saddles here or still on rectal examinations because I'm not sure


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Jun 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Don't try to joke with them, in my experience they have no sense of humour.



Presumably because they have heard all the jokes before ad nauseum?



> Similarly when being given endoscopy results don't suggest they splice the footage to your previous colonoscopy to create a complete drive through...



When I had that, I got to lie and watch it all on the screen. I was fascinated, and am glad I got to see it before it was removed!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (17 Jun 2014)

postman said:


> Nowt to it lads.Few weeks ago i had a Colonoscopy,finger, no a camera.Then last week a finger ,now on pills and sleeping better,my prostate is swollen and pressing on my bladder.So far so good.I am sleeping and only waking once a night at the moment.Hoping by three weeks to go through the night without waking up.
> So lads drop 'em and don't be afraid there is nothing to fear.



Colonoscopy: I've had a camera down the throat, that was horrible but mainly for my gag reflex, I'm hoping the other end wouldn't have a fart reflex. 

GWS, Fingers crossed  will be next for you everything settles down


----------



## shouldbeinbed (17 Jun 2014)

Agree with the serious posts on here too. A work pal of mine has just been diagnosed with prostate cancer, big op last week & we dont expect to see him for months in work. Checking and being reassured is worth it for a slightly awkward moment.


----------



## Cyclopathic (17 Jun 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Did they find that missing saddle? (it was you that lost a Brookes a few weeks ago wasn't it?)


No, that was me. Still missing. Perhaps I'll go and get checked out, you never know.


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Jun 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Not what I went to the GP for this morning but you know how it is when you impulse shop.
> 
> An *interesting* experience & nothing bad to report so hopefully not one I'll be repeating anytime soon.


that's not entirely unexpected. Having your prostate examined by a total stranger on a tube train is unexpected.


----------



## galaxy (17 Jun 2014)

After my recent health with Diabetes, i decided to go for the check, got mine on Monday, is it ok to cycle home.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (17 Jun 2014)

galaxy said:


> After my recent health with Diabetes, i decided to go for the check, got mine on Monday, is it ok to cycle home.


 
How long do you leave things after a poo?

It's only a finger, you'll be fine. The whole thing takes under 5 minutes and most of that is embarrassed shuffling around getting ready/dressed. Really, it's nothing to worry about and worth having done.

Mine was similarly, 'oh, while you're here, hop up on the couch' as with the OP it was a bit unexpected, but an oddity rather than a torture.


----------



## Cold (17 Jun 2014)

My Dr took blood as they can check that way he said there is no need for them to finger you any more.


----------



## MikeG (17 Jun 2014)

Cold said:


> My Dr took blood as they can check that way he said there is no need for them to finger you any more.


Careful! My doctor said the exact opposite: the blood is a useful guide, but the physical examination is at least as important. I'm having both.


----------



## subaqua (17 Jun 2014)

and if you can feel a hand on each shoulder turn round quick and chin them.


----------



## Cold (17 Jun 2014)

MikeG said:


> Careful! My doctor said the exact opposite: the blood is a useful guide, but the physical examination is at least as important. I'm having both.



I don't go to the docs very often but I will mention it next time see what he says.


----------



## yello (17 Jun 2014)

I had a lower bowel infection in my late teens. The diagnosis and treatment involved having things stuck up my backside. I thought I'd been abducted.

So when I had a prostate check a few years back, I knew what to expect when the doc snapped on the rubber gloves. I'm just pleased I'd remembered to put on my best 'hit by a bus' undies.


----------



## sazzaa (17 Jun 2014)

So, none of the blokes on here have experienced a "cheeky finger" then?


----------



## fossyant (17 Jun 2014)

Go to the docs for one thing and get that. Nooo way. 

Bit too young for that me (only just) but I've had enough poking and prodding down there the last two years - I always make sure 'hit by a bus' undies are on rather than tatty ones ! I'm rather used to dropping my pants at the Docs now. No shame !!


----------



## galaxy (17 Jun 2014)

My main worry is that i might enjoy the examination.


----------



## Leaway2 (17 Jun 2014)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPStwD1C8-c&feature=kp


----------



## shouldbeinbed (17 Jun 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> that's not entirely unexpected. Having your prostate examined by a total stranger on a tube train is unexpected.


It would be in Manchester, we've got the Metrolink


----------



## shouldbeinbed (17 Jun 2014)

galaxy said:


> , is it ok to cycle home.



I did


----------



## I like Skol (17 Jun 2014)

galaxy said:


> is it ok to cycle home.





shouldbeinbed said:


> I did


Been there, done that (the examination part) and as has already been said, if you are relaxed about it, it is less traumatic than having a poo (not that I find having a poo at all traumatic!). I am trying to think of an analogy to use for comparison and the best I can think of is the dentist looking at your back teeth, but that isn't a very good analogy as some people are terrified of the dentist too


----------



## sazzaa (17 Jun 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Been there, done that (the examination part) and as has already been said, if you are relaxed about it, it is less traumatic than having a poo (not that I find having a poo at all traumatic!). I am trying to think of an analogy to use for comparison and the best I can think of is the dentist looking at your back teeth, but that isn't a very good analogy as some people are terrified of the dentist too


It's like females going for a smear test. Or putting a tampon in. No big deal. At all.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Sep 2017)

It was interesting reading your comments. I had an unexpected test at the docs one day years ago.

What had got me going  was the lack of information I could find about the symptoms. Yes I know they are funny yellow cartoon characters. I looked on line and all it said was are you getting up in the night more frequently. The public information film about it was utter spherical things with " nap time". Couldn't understand what they were on about and think the government should demand it's money back for wasting tax payers money.
Well finally my wife picked up a leaflet at the supermarket which has finally explained a few things which sound familiar and has made me think I had better get it checked again, it may be nothing but I'm sure I can ask him about some other things whilst I'm there so it won't be a wasted journey.


----------



## perplexed (14 Sep 2017)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Can anyone who is familiar with my situation (no intestine), how the frig will they ever be able to check mine?? Ultra sound??




If your doctor looks like this when he gets his equipment out, then ask for double lube...


----------



## FishFright (14 Sep 2017)

Markymark said:


> I had one done and the doctor told me that it's quite normal to get an erection during the examination.
> 
> I assumed he meant me, not him though....


----------



## Markymark (14 Sep 2017)

FishFright said:


>



Did you spend the 3 years since I posted that learning the drums?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Sep 2017)

Some threads deserve a revive


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Sep 2017)

You dont want a medical student to do it, you may find a traffic cone up there.


----------



## Salar (14 Sep 2017)

Well here's my story.

I'm fortunate in having a pro active doctor who diagnosed me with prostate cancer six years ago next month.
Strangely the diagnosis didn't seem to bother me, oh well I thought, it effected my better half much more.

It was discovered during routine blood tests, my doctor also carries out PSA tests at the same time, unbeknown to the patient.

I had no symptoms, not getting up in the night etc. I was medium risk, I won't bore you with the technical terms, I had a couple of options, operation or radiotherapy.

As I work for myself the pros and cons pointed towards radiotherapy, less long term effects and other nasties which can occur from the operation.

I had a few finger inspections, the first was the worst, more a feeling of embarressment that some big New Zealander was inspecting me.

The biopsy was more painful, but tolerable.

Before the treatment I had a course of hormones, now that was weird!

I attended hospital every weekday for almost 8 weeks for my daily dose of radiotherapy, this allowed me to keep working.

During the treatment the NHS were excellent,the aftercare was non existent, not that I needed any.

My doctor now carries out six month tests and all thankfully, crossed fingers, seems to be ok.

I can't thank my doctor enough,without him who knows what state I'd be in now.
Should you have the slightest doubt,are over 50 and are experiencing any symptoms, go and get checked out.

I act as an advisor for the West Wales Prostate group, trying to help people make decisions.

If anyone wants any information, just pm me.

Apologies for the long post, but many men are ignorant of prostate cancer and bury their heads in the sand, it's a man thing.


----------



## slowwww (14 Sep 2017)

Sadly a mate of mine has terminal prostate cancer and so for him such examinations are commonplace. 

He has not lost his sense of humour, and having seen all manner of cancer specialists over the last 3 years, he has come to the conclusion that the most admirable trait in the oncologists is not technical competence, track record of success, good bedside manner, etc, etc, it's small hands!!!!


----------



## Fnaar (14 Sep 2017)

Salar said:


> crossed fingers


----------



## accountantpete (14 Sep 2017)

Wait until you need a cystoscopy


----------



## Globalti (14 Sep 2017)

I've had the finger a couple of times and it wasn't bad. Not as painful as the recent examination of my piles, where the GP donned a rubber glove and had a quite aggressive rummage around, which flippin' hurt. A cycling buddy had early prostate cancer, I think, so they reamed his prostate out through the urethra, which was 100% effective and he can now pee again properly. 

My regular cycling buddy is a gastroenterologist and he has a very good sense of humour; chatting with him can be quite illuminating. He recently told me about a trip up a lady's bowel when he happened upon what looked like an oil slick, which he had never seen before so he checked the patient's notes and saw that she was taking a weight-loss drug that prevents the gut from absorbing fats.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Apr 2019)

I thought I would update things . My prostate exam felt strange according to my doctor so he sent me to see a Urologist who confirmed that I had prostate cancer. The next procedures were as Salar explained, except that it was a long drawn out process of them explaining my options.
I eventually went for the radio therapy route of 2 injections of hormone followed by 20 sessions over 4 weeks of radio treatment. I think they now give a stronger dose over a shorter period .
I am glad that I went for the radio therapy as it is over with now and I have had 2 tests that it was virtually undetectable. I feel a lot better, whether that is a placebo effect I'm not sure, but I have certainly done a lot more cycling last year and this year. 
I'm not sure about the hormone therapy, as it has made me very indecisive! I get hot flushes from time to time , but they are bearable .
The test may be a bit embarrassing but it could save your life !


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I thought I would update things . My prostate exam felt strange according to my doctor so he sent me to see a Urologist who confirmed that I had prostate cancer. The next procedures were as Salar explained, except that it was a long drawn out process of them explaining my options.
> I eventually went for the radio therapy route of 2 injections of hormone followed by 20 sessions over 4 weeks of radio treatment. I think they now give a stronger dose over a shorter period .
> I am glad that I went for the radio therapy as it is over with now and I have had 2 tests that it was virtually undetectable. I feel a lot better, whether that is a placebo effect I'm not sure, but I have certainly done a lot more cycling last year and this year.
> I'm not sure about the hormone therapy, as it has made me very indecisive! I get hot flushes from time to time , but they are bearable .
> The test may be a bit embarrassing but it could save your life !





My father had same treatment last year, he lives in Spain, excellent treatment and all seems OK now. He's 76


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Apr 2019)

Was this in Tesco's "unexpected prostate exam in the bagging area"?


----------



## postman (22 Apr 2019)

Holy Resurrection thread,I am glad i went a few years back.I also had a fine optic tube with a camera inserted inside my penis.No pain at all the Nurses were fantastic (once they had stopped laughing) no bad joke that.They are BRILLIANT they know you are worried and a bit shy about showing yer bits,espesh after being sat in a windy corridor.So just for 20 mins or so a lifetime knowing all is well.My Prostate was just swollen,but i will say i struggled with depression for ages after due to the one pill i was put on,i asked many months later to be taken off it.It worked,apart from every now and then i have funny dark days but they don't last long.So chaps go is my advice for your peace of mind.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Apr 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Was this in Tesco's "unexpected prostate exam in the bagging area"?



Lol, Morrisons it says Surprising..


----------



## bruce1530 (22 Apr 2019)

I have previously posted this on another thread here. Thought it was worth repeating.



> I was seeing a urology specialist for another matter ( he wasn’t a doctor as such - he was a nurse consultant - although since he had a PhD, he’s probably got more right to call himself Doctor than a doctor - but I digress...)
> 
> Anyway - I mentioned that my dad had had prostate cancer, and should I get checked out. He said “We’ll do a DRE (Digital Rectal Exam - finger up the bum) on your next visit - I’ll get 'him next door' to do it", referring to a consultant who was a specialist in that particular field. “I’m qualified to do these things, but I only do them maybe a couple of times a year, and he’s doing them several times a day. ”
> 
> ...


----------



## Crackle (22 Apr 2019)

I've got the full collection. Camera down japs eye, up bum, down throat (not the same camera) and the finger test. Luckily none of them found anything, one was routine for those of us in middle age, I expect a few of you will get the screening letter through the post. Go, get tested, investigated etc... the alternative could be far worse. Do not ignore things, even if it turns out to be nothing. None were terrible and I'm a wimp.


----------



## PK99 (22 Apr 2019)

Crackle said:


> I've got the full collection. Camera down japs eye, up bum, down throat (not the same camera) and the finger test. Luckily none of them found anything, one was routine for those of us in middle age, I expect a few of you will get the screening letter through the post. *Go, get tested, investigated etc... the alternative could be far worse. Do not ignore things, even if it turns out to be nothing*. None were terrible and I'm a wimp.



A friend was proud of the fact that he had not seen his GP for a decade. Had some "irritable bowel" like issues and was persuaded to go see the doc. He now has no prostate and a new shiny metal hip to replace the one eaten away by secondary cancer.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Apr 2019)

My cancer was on the verge of breaking out . I had to have an MRI bone scan to check that it hadn't spread beyond the prostate.
I was lucky in that they caught it in time. I only had mild symptoms of getting up a couple of times in the night . It was just by chance that my wife came across a leaflet in a supermarket which listed other symptoms than those on the regularly seen on the current one . It mentioned dry ejaculation or similar symptoms . It was that which made me think. Ah! That sounds familiar ! So that was the main reason why I went to see my doctor .


----------



## Saluki (23 Apr 2019)

Did the doc just sneak up on you? Take you by surprise, sort of thing?


----------



## Phaeton (23 Apr 2019)

Salar said:


> If anyone wants any information, just pm me.


It would be good for the ignorant (points finger at myself, No not that finger) what the symptoms are & what to look out for


----------



## Salar (23 Apr 2019)

Phaeton said:


> It would be good for the ignorant (points finger at myself, No not that finger) what the symptoms are & what to look out for



https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/prostate-cancer/symptoms/

I didn't have any symptoms really, but my doctor carries out routine PSA checks on patients when they have their annual MOT test. That's how mine was picked up.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Apr 2019)

The getting up in the night several time could just be down to an enlarged prostate but as my friend discovered this could lead to other problems. His bladder wasn't emptying and backing up and was in danger of damaging his kidneys . He ended up rushing into hospital to have his bladder drained.
He later went into hospital to have an operation .


----------



## Dec66 (23 Apr 2019)

I had a "well man" exam a few months ago and mentioned to the doctor in passing that I'd like a PSA test (as in blood test), given my age.

A few minutes later I was informed that there was nothing to worry about, as the prostate felt nice and squidgy.

I did not request, and certainly did not expect to undergo, the bit in between. Still, one way to enliven a Thursday afternoon in autumn, I guess.


----------



## biggs682 (3 May 2019)

Had my second PSA test in 5 years last week and my PSA has almost doubled , so i am booked to see the doc next week .

I am presuming i will have to have a biopsy done at some point but who knows


----------



## Phaeton (3 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I am presuming i will have to have an *autopsy* done at some point but who knows


That's a bit drastic isn't it?


----------



## biggs682 (3 May 2019)

Phaeton said:


> That's a bit drastic isn't it?



My mind is playing games


----------



## Dec66 (3 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I am presuming i will have to have an autopsy done at some point



I'm hoping you mean a biopsy... Otherwise you are probably being a tad too pessimistic


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jul 2019)

postman said:


> Holy Resurrection thread,I am glad i went a few years back.I also had a fine optic tube with a camera inserted inside my penis.No pain at all the Nurses were fantastic (once they had stopped laughing) no bad joke that.They are BRILLIANT they know you are worried and a bit shy about showing yer bits,espesh after being sat in a windy corridor.So just for 20 mins or so a lifetime knowing all is well.My Prostate was just swollen,but i will say i struggled with depression for ages after due to the one pill i was put on,i asked many months later to be taken off it.It worked,apart from every now and then i have funny dark days but they don't last long.So chaps go is my advice for your peace of mind.


I am due to have that later today . It is reassuring to read that someone else has undergone that treatment.
I had hormone and then radio therapy to treat my prostate cancer. My PSA level is 0.1 but recently I started peeing blood! It was a shock to see it at first. Only a small amount and as with most things when you try to get a sample it clears . 
I have seen my doctor and had a blood test so I visit the hospital today. Yesterday I was beginning to think that it was a complete waste of time but then saw blood again .
On the prostate side of things I have got over the hot flushes and seem to have more energy than I used to have. Just waiting for my brain to return to normal .
Just killing time before getting ready for my afternoon visit .


----------



## postman (11 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I am due to have that later today . It is reassuring to read that someone else has undergone that treatment.
> I had hormone and then radio therapy to treat my prostate cancer. My PSA level is 0.1 but recently I started peeing blood! It was a shock to see it at first. Only a small amount and as with most things when you try to get a sample it clears .
> I have seen my doctor and had a blood test so I visit the hospital today. Yesterday I was beginning to think that it was a complete waste of time but then saw blood again .
> On the prostate side of things I have got over the hot flushes and seem to have more energy than I used to have. Just waiting for my brain to return to normal .
> Just killing time before getting ready for my afternoon visit .



Wishing you the best from here,keep your chin up.Hope all goes well.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I am due to have that later today . It is reassuring to read that someone else has undergone that treatment.
> I had hormone and then radio therapy to treat my prostate cancer. My PSA level is 0.1 but recently I started peeing blood! It was a shock to see it at first. Only a small amount and as with most things when you try to get a sample it clears .
> I have seen my doctor and had a blood test so I visit the hospital today. Yesterday I was beginning to think that it was a complete waste of time but then saw blood again .
> On the prostate side of things I have got over the hot flushes and seem to have more energy than I used to have. Just waiting for my brain to return to normal .
> Just killing time before getting ready for my afternoon visit .


Break a leg.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jul 2019)

I've been and had my examination and all seems well. It must have been the radiation which has made some blood vessels brittle which had caused the bleeding .
I can relax now .


----------



## Illaveago (9 Dec 2019)

I thought I would revive this thread as it is an important test !
I think it is about a year since I finished my radio treatment and am doing fine . I seem to be doing a lot better this year than I have the previous years.
I am 7 miles short of 700 miles this year, last year was over 400. I put it down to the placebo effect !
This morning I discovered that I had to make a blood test. I am assuming that it is a PSA test as they said that it is a normal test .
I was lucky that my cancer was caught just in time as it was on the verge of breaking out. I had a bone scan to check and was told that it hadn't spread .
So I thought that this could be a reminder for peeps to get themselves checked !


----------



## Salar (9 Dec 2019)

I'd expect the blood test will be to check PSA. I have had mine checked every year since my treatment stopped and it has stabilised at 0.3


----------



## Globalti (9 Dec 2019)

I saw my GP last week and asked about another PSA. He showed me my last five results, which were all extremely low apart from the most recent, which he said was "within allowable limits" then told me "one third of people will get cancer" and proceeded to lecture me about false results from the PSA, sending me away with an NHS leaflet to read, which basically says it's not worth it. However I've been having some odd sypmtoms in the urinary department recently so having thought about it I've decided to go back and get the PSA test, a digital exam if necessary and a urine test.

Does anybody know what symptoms you could expect if you had a problem with the prostate, apart from the usual slowness of stream and dribbles, which I believe are normal in a 63 y.o.? I have no pain, no blood, no other symptoms, just vague slightly pricky discomfort, which seems to come from the urethra. Oh, slight discomfort in the lower back, which might be related to spending increasing time in the car as traffic worsens.


----------



## PK99 (9 Dec 2019)

Globalti said:


> I saw my GP last week and asked about another PSA. He showed me my last five results, which were all extremely low apart from the most recent, which he said was "within allowable limits" then told me "one third of people will get cancer" and proceeded to lecture me about false results from the PSA, sending me away with an NHS leaflet to read, which basically says it's not worth it. However I've been having some odd sypmtoms in the urinary department recently so having thought about it I've decided to go back and get the PSA test, a digital exam if necessary and a urine test.
> 
> Does anybody know what symptoms you could expect if you had a problem with the prostate, apart from the usual slowness of stream and dribbles, which I believe are normal in a 63 y.o.? I have no pain, no blood, no other symptoms, just vague slightly pricky discomfort, which seems to come from the urethra. Oh, slight discomfort in the lower back, which might be related to spending increasing time in the car as traffic worsens.



A friend had no symptoms other than persistent lower back pain.

He now has a titanium hip and a carbon fibre rod in his femur.

Get it checked.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Dec 2019)

Globalti said:


> Does anybody know what symptoms you could expect if you had a problem with the prostate, apart from the usual slowness of stream and dribbles, which I believe are normal in a 63 y.o.? I have no pain, no blood, no other symptoms, just vague slightly pricky discomfort, which seems to come from the urethra. Oh, slight discomfort in the lower back, which might be related to spending increasing time in the car as traffic worsens.


A stinging sensation when peeing might just be a temporary minor urinary tract infection which sometimes just go away without treatment. I'd see a GP anyway and see what he/she says, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Drago (9 Dec 2019)

My Ma's feller reported back ache when he was diagnosed.


----------



## gavroche (19 Dec 2019)

My prostate flared up again last night. I was in and out of the toilet all night with no proper wee but painful trying. The strange thing is that, during the day, thanks to gravity, it is not bad. Also , the result of my PSA blood test last week was satisfactory according to my GP. I am seeing him in the morning to see what he has to say .


----------



## Sillyoldman (28 Dec 2019)

Globalti said:


> I saw my GP last week and asked about another PSA. He showed me my last five results, which were all extremely low apart from the most recent, which he said was "within allowable limits" then told me "one third of people will get cancer" and proceeded to lecture me about false results from the PSA, sending me away with an NHS leaflet to read, which basically says it's not worth it. However I've been having some odd sypmtoms in the urinary department recently so having thought about it I've decided to go back and get the PSA test, a digital exam if necessary and a urine test.
> 
> Does anybody know what symptoms you could expect if you had a problem with the prostate, apart from the usual slowness of stream and dribbles, which I believe are normal in a 63 y.o.? I have no pain, no blood, no other symptoms, just vague slightly pricky discomfort, which seems to come from the urethra. Oh, slight discomfort in the lower back, which might be related to spending increasing time in the car as traffic worsens.


when I hit 50 I honoured a promise to a dear old friend which was to start having yearly PSA testing. Had to battle with the GP to have it done. I said I would pay if that made a difference. To cut a long story short I had the test and all went well for five years and on the sixth I got a call to go discuss my test results. Turns out the reading had increased over the threshold of normality. My eventual biopsy showed high Gleeson scores and an aggressive tumour. I was otherwise asymptomatic!! I had my prostate removed just over a year ago. One year on PSA is undetectable. I was very very lucky. Never a day goes by when I don’t realise that or that I am glad I stood my ground and didn’t go away and read a leaflet. Best of luck Globalti


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Dec 2019)

My Dad had a lot of back pain, and by the time he was ultimately diagnosed with PC it had spread to his bones and was terminal, he made it 5 years post diagnosis, but the last 12-18 months were a experience I wouldn't wish on anyone.

Other than that he'd no particular symptoms, but then again he might have kept things hidden as he wasn't one to make a fuss, I wish he had of done now though 

When he was diagnosed I read a lot about PC, and discovered it put me at a marginally increased risk, so popped to the quacks to discuss it. Granted I was only about 40 at the time but all he kept saying was it's an old mans disease, more men die with PC than from PC etc, etc, etc. He eventually agreed to a do a blood test and all was apparently fine, but I just felt like it shouldn't have been the hassle it was to get it done.

There's a lot of developments coming in testing for PC, which will hopefully eradicate, or at least significantly reduce the false results and also the medical complications that can go hand in hand with tests and treatments.

Best of luck to anyone dealing with these matter


----------



## Illaveago (28 Dec 2019)

As I have mentioned earlier it was a different leaflet to the normal ones that you find in super markets that led my wife and I to go and see the doctor .
I was getting up several times in the night but it wasn't that bad and so wasn't that much of a problem .
One of the things on the leaflet pointed to sexual problems . 
I had lost one of my little friends due to problems with the blood supply being cut off during a hernia operation years before. I joked with my doctor about wanting to be a sperm donor at the time. He said that just having one wouldn't make much difference anyway .
Anyway years later I had noticed that the quantity had decreased. Dry ejaculation . This is what led me to see my doctor .
My prostate was enlarged but also felt abnormal . The cancer was about to break out .


----------

